# DIY Aquarium Chiller



## bmlbytes

I saw this on Hack A Day and thought it was pretty cool.



> The real life Pokemon seen above is an axolotl, a salamander-like animal that lives in only one lake near Mexico City. These adorable animals can be bred in captivity, but keeping them is a challenge. [LRVICK] decided he didn’t want to throw down hundreds of dollars for an aquarium cooler so he built his own out of parts usually used for keeping computers nice and cold.
> 
> Commercial aquarium coolers that would meet the requirements start around $300 and go up from there. Not wanting to spend that much, [LRVICK] found a 77 Watt Peltier cooler for $5 and figured he could make it work. Off-the-shelf parts for water cooling CPUs were used to construct the aquarium cooler – a water block on the cold side, a huge heat sink and fan for the hot side, and a bunch of tubing goes up to the tank.
> 
> Now [LRVICK] has an axolotl housed in a very professional-looking aquarium that is a steady 65 degrees. He’s got a very nice build, and the axolotl looks very happy.


http://hackaday.com/2011/12/21/keeping-axolotl-healthy-and-cool/


----------



## Betta man

that's cool! I've never needed an aquarium chiller but It's still interesting how he made one.
Those axolotls are VERY cool looking! I've seen several and they were thriving, but I didn't see an aquarium cooler. I think the owner was trying to spawn them. I heard they were illegal to sell as they were rare and endangered.


----------

